# Smart pro Or ascaso i1 mini with timer Or sette 30



## Gigizverka (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey guys, well I would like you to help me choose between theese 3. Almost the same price point where I live for all 3. As a complete beginer I dont have much insight where to go, I drink almost always espresso or machiatto. So it will be úsed for that. Any suggestions would help a lot!!!

Thanks

Enviado desde mi ANE-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------

